# Dragon Age: Origins [Assessing interest]



## Voda Vosa (May 18, 2010)

Very well the goal of this thread is to assess interest in a campaign of this great RP game, that went out after the PC game Dragon  Age: Origins and Awakening. I'll like to know how many played the game (I understand it is also for Xbox) and who would like to play a play by post game with the system used in the game. Additionaly, perhaps there are some of you who own the player manual; I'll like to know that too, although you don't need it to play. I will not be your DM, that task will fall upon everyone's favourite, Hollyman 

*Round of applauses*

Well, with the idea written up, I'll be awaiting for replies. Thank you very much for reading.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 18, 2010)

what edition? just checking, I prefer OGL to 4e.


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2010)

Ok VV I am subscribing and we can continue are conversation about Dragon Age RPG. (After I get something to eat LOL). But for now I have not played the video games but I did see a novel out I may pick that up.

@Gandalf: this is it's own RPG system boxed set out there right now for $30 bucks and  is totally different from 4e and 3e and alot of other games I have played. 

Put out by: 
Green Ronin Publishing 
BioWare
a.g.e. company (adventure game engine)

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 19, 2010)

Here's the promotional video of the PC game, perhaps it will help out to get in theme, and if not, it's a cool video non the less.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iFrHRaH0Os]YouTube - Sacred Ashes[/ame]


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2010)

Very nice VV but what about the RPG got anything on that to explain to people who don't know?

Also I wanted to ask you some of your dilikes about the RPG you have to have a few.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 19, 2010)

Well I think I can give the players some insight on this really carefully crafted fantasy world which I find really pleasant and entertained. Firstly I'll transcribe a passage of the most distinctive feature of the world and then give a small explanation of the strange and important words.

_"Thedas is a land of fierce diversity, from the assassin-princes of Antiva to the faded griffons of the Anderfels, but in my travels, I have found one tale that unites the people of this land. It is a story of pride and damnation, and although the telling differs, the essence of the tale remains the same.

At the height of its power, the Tevinter Imperium stretched over much of Thedas, uniting the known world under the rule of the tyrannical magisters. It is said that the Old Gods whom the magisters worshipped gave them the knowledge of blood magic, and the magisters used this forbidden power to cement their rule. The blood of elven slaves and humans alike ran down imperial altars to fuel magister greed, the tales of their excesses so horrifying that one can only be grateful that blood magic is prohibited today.

But all that stands tall must eventually fall. Perhaps they foresaw their ruin, or perhaps their pride knew no bounds, but whatever the reason, the magisters dared to open a magical portal into the Golden City at the heart of the Fade. They sought to usurp the Maker's throne, long left unattended in the Golden City after the Maker turned his back on his creations. They would storm heaven itself with their power and become as gods.

This is what the Chantry, in its oft-exercised tendency to understate, refers to as the second sin.

According to most versions of the tale, the magisters did indeed reach the Golden City and walked into the home of the Maker, where no living being before them had dared, or been able, to tread. But humanity is not meant to walk in heaven. The magisters were wicked with pride and other sins, and their presence tainted the Golden City. What once was a perfect, holy citadel became a twisted home of darkness and nightmares. The magisters were expelled back through their gateway and cursed for their treachery. As the Golden City had been tainted, so were the magisters twisted and transformed into things of darkness--the very first of the darkspawn. The Golden City, once a shining beacon at the heart of the Fade, became the Black City, a reminder of all that man's pride has cost."

“People today have little concept of the consequences of the second sin. Oh, believe me when I say that when asked, pious, Chantry-going folk will curse the use of foul magic, spitting and snapping their fingers--but none live today who actually remember the horror that was unleashed so very long ago. Whatever records might have existed regrettably did not survive the chaos and ignorance that was to follow. We have only the tales of survivors handed down through the murky ages and the dogma of the Chantry to instruct us, and that is precious little indeed.

I believe I am not understating when I say that the second sin unleashed the bane of all life upon Thedas. The darkspawn are more virulent than the worst plague, a heartless force of nature that came into our world like an ill wind. We know from accounts of later Blights (as these darkspawn invasions came to be called--never has a more appropriate name existed) that the darkspawn spread disease and famine wherever they tread. The earth itself is corrupted by their presence, the sky roiling with angry black clouds. I do not exaggerate, my friends, when I say that a mass gathering of darkspawn is an omen of dread cataclysm.

It is said that those cursed magisters who became the first darkspawn scratched at the very earth to find solace in the darkness of the dwarven Deep Roads, and there in the shadows they multiplied. Whether by intelligent design or by some last vestige of worship in their minds, they attempted to locate the Old Gods they had once served. They found what they sought: Dumat, first among the Old Gods, once known as the Dragon of Silence before the Maker imprisoned him and all his brethren beneath the earth for the first sin: usurping the Maker's place in mankind's heart.

The slumbering dragon awoke, freed from the Maker's prison by his twisted followers, and became corrupted himself. Dumat was transformed into the first archdemon, his great and terrible power given will by a rotting, unholy mind. With the darkspawn horde following, Dumat rose and took wing in the skies once again, bringing ruin to the world the Maker had created. The Old God had become the eye of a dark storm that would ravage the entire world.” 

 --An excerpt from "Tales of the Destruction of Thedas, by Brother Genitivi, Chantry Scholar" 
_
*
Thedas:* The known world. Thedas is a massive continent sepparated in two halves by a great portion of the main ocean named the Waking sea. To the south is Ferelden, a land of medieval free folk, home of a great human city, Denerim, the tower of Magi, a place where all mages go for their formal instruction and contention, the dwarven underground city of Ozammar, and one of the nomadic dalish elven clans, that wander the Brecilia's forest. Humans of Ferelden are picture as medieval supersticious folk. To the west of Ferelden lies Orlais, a land of "french" speaking, refined and artistic folk, in which elves are slaves (along with lower class humans). To the north there are other 6 realms, each with it's story and characteristics. Of note is the remains of the Tevinter empire. 
*
Fade:* A world of spirits, a place were all people go when dreaming. Mages can travel to the Fade using rituals, and drain their spells from this "plane". The fade is inhabited by spirits of all sorts. There are good spirits, but there are also evil entities, demons, who seek to twist and destroy life, and have a powerful desire to enter the world of the living. They usually search for mages in the fade to possess. If the mage is unable to resist the demon, he turns into an abomination, his body is twisted and tained by the demon, and his spirit lost in the fade forever. 

*Maker:* The god of the Humans, a monoteistic entity that created everything. He once inhabited the Golden Citadel, a place in the heart of the Fade. Ancient and Dalish elves workship their own gods, and dwarves workship Paragons, ancestors that performed great deeds in favour of the dwarven people. 

*Darkspawn:* Evil monstrous humanoids, that ravage the land during the Blights, when they come out of their underground tunnels and attempt to destroy the known world.

*Archdemon: *The Old Gods, patrons of the Tevinter Empire were ancient dragons that were cursed by the Maker, and imprisioned underground. Sporadically, this powerful and corrupted dragons awake and lead a hord of darkspawn to the surface and attempt to destroy the work of the Maker.


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2010)

I think you got me wrong VV I am all about the Dragon Age world, it's history, peoples, the Fade and organizations. What I find lacking is the game system, now of course it is brand new, but I think there are alot of cons that might out weigh the pros.

We can take any world and play any game in it, we could use 3e, 4e, Pathfinder, or even something off the wall like... um MERP but those are good systems I want to know what you think about the game itself.

Please, and thank you

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 19, 2010)

Oh I see. I would have save a lot of typing and copying if I had understood you before heh. 
Well as you mentioned the fact of rolling for determining if a spell even comes to happen could by a stick in the wheel. 
You mentioned the fact that dwarfs can't play mages, but that's a setting limitation, dwarfs in Dragon's age are like that, although they are resistant to spells. 
Those I see that might be the most important points for a player attempting to play the game. That said I'll need to give a more thoughtfully read to the rules, I just remember these two facts. 
Oh and also the dices. Rolling d6 seems so utterly strange! Heh J/K


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2010)

My dislike also with the dwarves is they only have one background. I guess they may bring out more in future sets, but you would think there would be a dwarf type A and type B at least to start like with the elves.

What else oh speaking of no options what about advancing in a class, as you advance as a mage or whatever you get the same option as the mage next to you. They should give a couple choices so you could build a varitey of types of wizards.

And then there is there warock like blasting and ...


Well you get the point I'm not keen on the system as yet maybe all I need to do is play it but I don't know I have played plenty of games and this one feels off to me. (Doesn't mean I won't try it I play everything, just hoping I like it.)

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 19, 2010)

Mages have a lot of spells very different from one another, and I think that eventually they'll release a more complete book. In the PC game once you reached level 8 you gained an specialization point. If you could find a trainer to teach you, say, be a metamorpher,  then you spend your point in that specialization and gain a new tree of spells or abilities. That said, the wide variety of spells offered have their "school" Wizards could each specialize in a given school, like a healer, an hexer, an elementalist, etc.The game is only up to level 5 as it is now, so I'm sure they'll release more sets. 

As for backgrounds, I'm fairly experienced with the game, so we could build a couple.


----------



## WarShrike (May 19, 2010)

I've played the game on PC, though i havent quite finnished it. I'd be up for playing if you get it going. I dont have the books though, didnt even know they made a pen & paper version until i read this post.


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2010)

NP WarShrike (may I call you WS?) Yours maybe a great perspective knowing the world but not the game as we explian it and play you can tell us what you think of it mechaniclly.

If we do start up it will be pregene characters so as to get a varitey of abilities and combat styles. All you would need do is provide description and personality. 

HM


----------



## WarShrike (May 19, 2010)

You can call me WS, everyone does.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 19, 2010)

Intriguing concept, sounds interesting.  Though I would be a complete noob to both system and world.  Is the ruleset as cinematic as the trailer?  It looks wuxia in feel with all the acrobatics and fast pacing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 19, 2010)

We shall see, none of has have played the paper and ink game still, so this will be a whole new experience for all of us! =)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 19, 2010)

I haven't played either the Pen and Paper or PC game so I'm a little in the dark here, just finishing up some RL issues soon.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2010)

I would be very interested. I build already an elven mage in another recruiting for this system, but there wasn't enough interest 

Any special house rules for character creation?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2010)

Nice to see you here WD. No house rule up to date. I was thinking of adding a nother backgrund for dwarves. Besides that I think we will stick with the core rules. HM? Something to add?


----------



## HolyMan (May 22, 2010)

Nope that sounds good , so WD you have the rukes aslo?

If you do then three of us with a copy is more than enough to help those that don't.

WD wants to play his elven mage, VV can make a character cuze he has the rules, I guess I could help GM, WS, and rangerjohn make some if they give me a concept (athough I know GM likes range specialist ) that would give us five (but someone would have to be a healer diffently a need there).

And to answer your question rangerjohn I'm not sure from what I read so far it is a tell the DM what you want to do he assigns a TN (Target Number) and you roll to see if you pull it off. Everything is based around 3d6 two the same color and one different. The different die (called the Dragon Die) can give you extra stunts or degrees of sucess dpending on what it is you are doing.

I can tell you one thing the spell in the movie the mage cast that scars the orc like creature's face and then he explodes momenst late is an actual spell in the game. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2010)

My old character without background is here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5063689-post11.html

fireinthedust was recruiting this, so maybe he would be interested in playing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2010)

Could you send him a PM? Perhaps he is interested, and since you know him from that game I think it would be only correct. 

I could have a rogue, or a fighter of two weapons perhaps.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Could you send him a PM? Perhaps he is interested, and since you know him from that game I think it would be only correct.
> 
> ...




Done.


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2010)

WD's character looks to cover the healing we need I have stats for three others one melee and one ranged specialist, and a wizard. So you can make whatever you wish VV and fitd has his own books so if he wants in he can too.

Group of six would serve to try just about everything. 

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (May 24, 2010)

Heya.  Thanks for the invite!  I'm busy, for now (three jobs, university course, baby/wife, and several projects) but I intend to lurk for a bit, if that's okay.  And questions (as I took the system apart and had some fun with it).

What are the stats you intend to go with?  3d6 is good, but I recommend that players have the option of theirs or a pre-done set, to keep low-rolls from giving them an NPC to run.

Also: the Rogue is pretty powerful, I find.  

The first book of rules was good, but stops too early.  Higher level concepts and monsters aren't really covered.  You can make that up, but there isn't even a hint of what the pre-reqs for things like Grey Warder will be; or the different ways of being a Mage.


What is the starting area?  I wanted to have a place where every concept could be done, so I made up a forest town: hedge mages inside, but Orlaisian cavaliers not too far away.  The town, I believe, had a magical tower in it that the Circle and the Knights were guarding, so there was a dungeon-on-demand; but lots of other areas for a low-level party to go into.


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2010)

NP fitd, I was thinking of running the adventure in back of the GM's book, I don't know what will come of this but for now we want to try the system and see what it is like.

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (May 25, 2010)

okay, cool.  

I think the issue with the system is not levels as much as it is stats and lack of levels.  You really only get so much in terms of skills and powers when you're at the highest level, and stats determine how well you can use them.  If you had a 20th level character in this system, you'd basically have a 1st level character with 20 extra stat points (unless the higher level books change that) and some nifty powers.   
    A better way of putting it is that a low set of rolls can be low enough that even a high level character is no match for a low level character with high stats.  That may be why there are so many backgrounds and classes that give stat boosts!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2010)

Keep in mind that the sources presented are only to 5 level characters at most. You can't pretend to make a 20 level character with those, since, of course you'll ran out of things like powers and spells. As I've said to HM before, in the PC game you gain specializations, 4 for each class at least in the pc game, along with many other skills and spells, that often combine and synergy in an interesting fashion. I think you should wait to see before risking an appreciation on levels beyond 5th.

Just my two cents.


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2010)

VV even if I were to hand out experience once a month this is pbp we would not hit lvl 5 for a couple years I'm sure something else will come out before then. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2010)

BTW: Chris Pamas did some more backgrounds in Kobold Quarterly 13. But they are aimed for the freeport setting.


----------



## WarShrike (May 26, 2010)

So which characters are still available?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2010)

If WD takes the mage (healing) role, then I presume a mage striker, a fighter tank or a fighter striker, and rogues are all good choices, you stated that you liked rogues, so I say go ahead with that. I'll probably go for a dwarven fighter.


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2010)

I have three pregens ready for flushing out:

*Fereldan Freeman - Warrior -* A former guard whose takin to living off the land. Doesn't like working for anyone but thereself so if something goes wrong they only have their self to blame. (Flushing out: Why did something go wrong? Were they givin a command they couldn't follow in their heart? Or do they think they can get more money without alot of extra hands in the money pouch?)COMBAT: focuses on sword and shield for melee and throwing (axes and spear) for ranged

*Avvarian - Rogue -* A compulsive gambler and is on the run for winning to much.  Never pass up the oppurtinuity for some coin, but has taken to laying low in the wilds for now. (Flushing out: Do they cheat or is  just that good? Is someone after them did they upset the wrong person, do they owe money?) COMBAT: focuses on not getting to close using  bow and dog to keep enemies at bay till they are dead. When in melee likes to use a longknife (think Rambo )

*Apostate - Mage - *A city elf who was very sick at birth and never fully recovered to this day. But this frail package packs an awsome punch when it comes to spellcasting. Just trying to survive in the world and hide from the circle of mages. (Flushing out: Was it truly a disease or the Fade that made them sick all these years. What woul dthey do if they ever had normal health. Does the circle know of them dop they follow if so?) COMBAT: All attack spells to harm someone nine ways till Sunday, if the right one don't get you thn the left one sure will.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> If WD takes the mage (healing) role, then I presume a mage striker, a fighter tank or a fighter striker, and rogues are all good choices, you stated that you liked rogues, so I say go ahead with that. I'll probably go for a dwarven fighter.




I just wanted to say that I was aiming for a balanced mage with the spell selection. I'm looking more toward Flame Blast & Winter's Grasp as next spells and not so heavily into support.

Also, as a circle mage, he will have some problems with an apostate...


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2010)

I think the interaction will be fun to see. If you don't mind HM I'll make my own dwarf.


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2010)

I thought you would VV, 

I also would like to see some interaction between a circle magic (not an extreme fanatic ) and an apostate, it's not like this poor character went out loooking for a Fade to do this to them. And both characters are elves, what if the apostate was female (hmmm very interesting). 

All party of Rping if you want you could mix your backgrounds, be related the one brother trying to help "cure" the other, or maybe the circle mage owes the apostate a debt, was told to find such a person to study/watch them, etc. etc.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2010)

My rolls

3d6 → [1,1,6] = (8)->0
3d6 → [2,6,4] = (12)->2
3d6 → [6,5,5] = (16)->3
3d6 → [3,4,5] = (12)->2
3d6 → [3,1,3] = (7)->0
3d6 → [6,3,4] = (13)->2
3d6 → [6,5,5] = (16)->3
3d6 → [3,3,6] = (12)->2

I'll like to swap the 16 in cunning for the 12 in constitution.

Ability Focus rolls: 6 and 3

Health roll: 1d6: 3

Extra money: 3d6: 11

Character draft:

```
Ortrang, Dwarf Warrior

• Communication (08)->0
• Constitution  (16)->3+1(dwarf)
• Cunning       (12)->2
• Dexterity     (12)->2
• Magic         (7)->0
• Perception    (13)->2
• Strength      (16)->3
• Willpower     (12)->2

Ability Focus: 
• Constitution (Stamina)
• Communication (Persuasion)
• Strength (Axes)

Languages: Dwarven and Trade Tongue.

Class: Warrior

Health:
30+4+3: 37

Weapon groups:
• Brawling
• Axes
• Bows
• Bludgeons

Talents:
• Dual Weapon Style (+1 defense or attack)
• Thrown weapon style (+1 to thrown weapons)
• Armor Training (Novice)

Weapons:
Battle Axe: +5 for 2d6+3
Throwing axe: +6 for 1d6+5
Crossbow: +2 for 2d6+3
Mace: +3 2d6+3

Defense:
10+2(dex): 12

Speed: 8+2(dex)- 1(armor): 9

Armor Raiting: 4

Equipment: (Starting silver: 61)
• Backpack.
• Traveler’s garb.
• Waterskin.
• Heavy leather armor
• Battle axe
• Throwing axe
• Crossbow (with quiver with 20 bolts)
• Throwing axe (-10sp)
• Throwing axe (-10sp)
• Small Tent (-10sp)
• Torch (-10cp)
• Rope (-2sp)
• Flint and steel (-10cp)
• Beer x8 (-80cp)
• 2 weeks of Travel Rations (-4sp)
• Mace (-12sp)
• 12 SP remaining
```


----------



## HolyMan (May 28, 2010)

Well I only see a few things VV:

A) Weapon Groups - Warriors start with Brawling and get to chose three additional for a total of four
B) Starting Talents - A warrior gets two talents from the list (looks like you took only one) and Armor Training(novice)
C) Flint and Steel cost 10cp not 10sp

otherwise looks good

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (May 28, 2010)

I would like to play the guard if noone minds.  Figure it will simplest without the ruleset.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 28, 2010)

Done!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 28, 2010)

it seems that everyone here knows the rules but me, so I will bow out (You have plenty of people anyway)

Hope all of your critical hits are confirmed 

GM


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> I would like to play the guard if noone minds.  Figure it will simplest without the ruleset.




He has no rules whatsoever, but do as you wish, I'm sorry to see you go though.


----------



## WarShrike (May 31, 2010)

Is there a range specialist available, other than the Rogue?


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2010)

Atually WS there are only three character classes in DARP, warrior, rogue, and mage.

And it seems to me that with th erogues capablities in higher levels they make better range specialist than warriors (and mages can't get bow groups so you get a penalty to shooting one).

Seems they made warriors masters of weapons and fighting styles (which rogues can do too just not as many) and they made more melee styles than range.

So if you focus on one style it seems better to gi rogue if you want to beable to fight with whatever you go warrior.

Making the rogue I found it weird that they give you only three choices for a starting talent: Contacts, Scouting, or Thievery. And what if you don't have any of the requirements for those three then what?

WS I tried to make the rogue closer to a ranger that's why the animal companion and outdoorsness[is that a word?]

HM


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 2, 2010)

Okie Dokie, thr Rogue it is.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok I will work on getting these two characters ready for you to copy paste into an RG I guess I beter make.

Party is:

VV - dwarven warrior
WD- elven mage
WS- avvarian rogue
rangerjohn  - fereldan freeman warrior

Anyone reading this I will take one more and probably put you in the adventure.

Which btw is in the back of the GM's book no peeking.

OK Will have all this ready this weekend maybe start Sun/Mon

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll make the character for warshrike, lessen some of the burden you have dude.


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the Rogue is already made.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2010)

*rangerjohn's warrior*

Character: insert name here


```
Background: Feredan Freeman               Communication  2
Age:                                      Constitution   2
Gender:                                    [stamina,swimming]
Class/LvL: Warrior/1                      Cunning        0
Experience: 0                             Dexterity      0
Speed: 9                                  Magic          0
Defense: 13                               Perception     2
Armor Rating: 4                           Strength       3
Health: 35                                Willpower      1
Languages: King's Tongue(trade)            [self-discipline]
```
 
Class Powers: Weapon Groups - Brawling, Heavy Blades, Spears, Axes

Talents: Weapon and Shield Style(novice), Throwing Style(novice), Armor Training(novice)

Equipment:
backpack
traveler's garb
waterskin
heavy leather armor
heavy shield
long sword
spear
throwing axe
throwing knives(2)
whetstone
torches(3)
trail rations, 1 week
rope(20 yds.)
pouch,belt
flint&steel

Apperance:
Height:
Weight
Hair color:
Eye Color:
Description:

[sblock=Combat block]
Speed: 9
Defense: 13
Armor: 4
Health: 35


```
Weapon                 Attack Roll   Damage  Range   
longsword                  +3        2d6+3   ---
spear(melee)               +3        1d6+6   ---
spear(range)               +4        1d6+6   8/16yds
throwing axe(melee)        +3        1d6+5   ---
throwing axe(range)        +4        1d6+5   4/8yds
throwing knife(melee)      +0        1d6+0   ---                
throwing knife(range)      +1        1d6+0   6/12yds
```
 
Favorite Stunts: defensive stance, pierce armor [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2010)

*WarStrikes rogue*

Character: insert name here


```
Background: Avvarian Hillsman             Communication  3
Age:                                       [gambling, animal handling]
Gender:                                   Constitution   2
Class/LvL: Rogue/1                        Cunning        2
Experience: 0                             Dexterity      2
Speed: 10                                 Magic          2
Defense: 12                               Perception     3
Armor Rating: 3                           Strength       2
Health: 33                                Willpower      2
Languages: Trade Tongue
```
 
Class Powers: Weapon Groups - Brawling, Light Blades, Bows, Backstab, Rogue's Armor

Talents: Contacts(novice)

Equipment:
backpack
traveler's garb
waterskin
light leather armor
longbow
quiver w/20 arrows
morningstar
throwing knife
travel rations, 1 week
whetstone
lantern
oil, 2 pints
candles (4)
small tent
rope(20 yds.)
pouch,belt
flint&steel
dog

Money:

Apperance:
Height:
Weight
Hair color:
Eye Color:
Description:

[sblock=Combat block]
Speed: 10
Defense: 12
Armor: 3
Health: 33

```
Weapon                 Attack Roll   Damage  Range   
long bow                   +2        1d6+3   26/52yds
morningstar                +2        1d6+5   ---
throwing knife(melee)      +2        1d6+2   ---                
throwing knife(range)      +2        1d6+2   6/12yds
```
Favorite Stunts: rapid reload, skirmish [/sblock]

[sblock=Dog]

```
Name:                         Communication   -2
Breed:                        Constitution     1
Speed: 16                      [running]
Health: 15                    Cunning         -3
Defense: 12                   Dexterity        2
Armor rating: 0                [bite]
Height:                       Magic           -1
Weight:                       Perception       2
Coat color:                    [smelling, tracking]
                              Strength         1
                               [jumping]
                              Willpower        0
```
 
Attack:
Bite +4 DMG 1d6+1

Favored Stunts:
knock prone, skirmish [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok I think all they need is filled out by you guys and money I will get in that soon.

Once everyone is in the RG and double checked I think we can start.

RG is here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/277712-dragon-age-rpg-test-adventure.html

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2010)

HM, can you convert this character to you sheet, please?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5063689-post11.html


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2010)

Sure thing WD should have it up by MON/TUE even though I need to visit hotspots till I get my internet fixed.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 7, 2010)

Here you go WD but I haven't had the time to look over your character, my books are at home and I'm no where near there. but put this in and we can fix your mage as needed.

Character: insert name here

```
Background: Circle Mage (elf)             Communication  0
Age:                                      Constitution   0
Gender:                                   Cunning        3
Class/LvL: Mage/1                          [arcane lore]
Experience: 0                             Dexterity      1
Speed: 13                                 Magic          4
Defense: 11                               Perception     0
Armor Rating: 0                            [seeing]                          
Health: 25                                Strength       0
Languages: Trade tounge, Ancient Tevene   Willpower      2
```
 
Class Powers: Weapon Groups - Brawling, Staves

Talents: Lore(novice)

Spells: Arcane Bolt, Heal, Rock Armor

Equipment:
backpack
traveler's garb
waterskin
staff
wand

Money: 59sp

Apperance:
Height:
Weight
Hair color:
Eye Color:
Description:


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2010)

Are there the average height and weight of elves listed? How old do they become?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 8, 2010)

As regular humans. Dalish elfs live longer.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

I am ready but still need VV and WS's characters in the RG and I need to go over WDs again don't see how he got a Magic 4.

I have read the adventure (pretty good actually) and it has it's mix of combat/RP but combat mostly to learn the game. I even think you might lvl up during it. 

Also I am reading The Stolen Throne, can't wait to yell "Kill deem knife-ears!" LOL 

Will start an IC this weekend until then you all need to figure how it is you want to start. One group or seperate. And get characters in the RG.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2010)

I cannot find it myself at the moment, but given that even with magic 4 he has still the lowest stats in the group, shall we really care?

His stats total is 10, including 2 bonus from background.

WS has a total of 18. He barely needs the rest of the group.
RJ got 10, but I think without bonuses from background.
VV got 14, 15 with background.



fireinthedust said:


> okay, cool.
> 
> I think the issue with the system is not levels as much as it is stats  and lack of levels.  You really only get so much in terms of skills and  powers when you're at the highest level, and stats determine how well  you can use them.  If you had a 20th level character in this system,  you'd basically have a 1st level character with 20 extra stat points  (unless the higher level books change that) and some nifty powers.
> A better way of putting it is that a low set of rolls can be low  enough that even a high level character is no match for a low level  character with high stats.  That may be why there are so many  backgrounds and classes that give stat boosts!


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2010)

That magic isn't my concern it is that maybe you had others dropped if one stat ooks off the others may be as well. If you are happy with the character then I am as well WD.

And I don't know what fitd was talking about in this game ever lvl up not only gives you class powers but a new focus every lvl, a +1 to a stat (even primary/odd secondary), along with hp and mana.

So at 2nd lvl you could up the magic to 5 add Magic [Arcane Lance] focus and take your lance way up in attack and power.

I saw they are trying for 20 lvls in four box sets. Don't know what that will be like.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

Let's just use him as he is now in the RG. Even if he is weaker then the others, at least he is the only mage, so he will not be overshadowed in his role. BTW, I like randomness, just not like character creation.

PS: There is an errata up:
Dragon Age RPG Set 1 Errata


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 18, 2010)

Well doesn't that explain alot of my huh?? as i was reading the rules thanks WD

I don't think a character that can shot a magical bolt every round has to much to worry about being "overshadowed". 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2010)

*bump* 

VV what are you up to??

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 23, 2010)

Didn't know you were waiting on me. I'll copy the character right away, sorry.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2010)

You and WS needed to put your charaters in so we can get started. I knew you posted a slow down in posting but... LOL 

HM


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry, i didnt know it was expected of me because i had no part in making the sheet, i thought you'd probably just post it "as is". What do i need to do?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry WS you need to post the sheet so you can edit it and add your description, personality, and all that kind of stuff.

You should quote the post and then copy it here but go paste it in a new reply in the RG thread.

I will start to work on the IC then (and money) if everyone is ready.

Oh wait is it ok that everyone starts together??

HM


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 25, 2010)

Fine. I rather dislike it when a campaign takes 10 pages before it actually starts.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2010)

fine by me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2010)

Ditto


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2010)

hmmm heres something interesting 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/279749-darp-dalish-curse.html

An IC see you all in it 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2010)

Update tonight after work and I have added some info for those without a rule book to post #2 in the IC under Action Time.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey WS don't forget to roll initative to see when your shot goes off. Its a 2d6,1d6 + DEX roll just add it to your post thanks.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok gang think we need to slow the tempo down just a little. I know everyone is excited to get a little bloodied by the blight wolves but a few things are missing. And since we aren't around the table we have time to look and see and correct these errors. 

Ok first, please list your actions and the type:

minor - aim
major - attack nearest blight wolf (then the attack link)

or 

major - attack with bow (then the link)
minor - ready sword for melee

and so on... 

Second:
The thing is these blight wolves are DEF 12 and if two of you would have aimed you _will _hit. I say will because I _will_ allow you to go back and edit in your actions for round one. And then I_ will_try again to sort out the chaos.

Once finished let me know here and I will post round 1 and we will start round 2 at the top of init.

Third:
I know I haven't posted the combat rules as of yet but I think they are fairly simply even if you don't have a rule book.

Attack roll is 3d6 + modifiers with the TN = to enemies DEF

oh and lastly WS you had it at +2 to your damage but bows use PERCEPTION for damage so it would be +3 as it is listed in your combat block in the RG.

@rangerjohn, if you wish to clean up your character in the RG you would need to.

1) quote the post he is in in this thread and copy everything
2) go to the RG and delete everything currently there
3) paste in the copied quote

That way you get the code blocks to keep your stats aligned.

Alright I have work in about 7 hours see you laters EnWorld

EDIT putting thios here so I have it http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2600859/
Which reminds me rangerjohn you didn't have a link for your init and it tied two of the blight wolves and I don't know your Dragon Die roll to see about a tie breaker.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2010)

Done, thanks HM.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2010)

NP WD, 

Waiting on VV and rangerjohn 

btw rangerjohn you sent me a link for WD's HotDL game instead of your attack link with the spear. LOL it's why i post things or save them to note pad to many to keep track of

HM


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 14, 2010)

Last post was 5 days ago, is this thing dead already?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 14, 2010)

Ups! Me bad, will fix this right away!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 14, 2010)

Done!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2010)

WarShrike said:


> Last post was 5 days ago, is this thing dead already?




No WS it's just VV needs a kick in his dwarven arse every five days. LOL When I find the time I will set an update schedule and make sure to move things along at a medium pace.

WD?? do you still not post in theweekends I know for awhile there they were busy times for you.

Anyone else have times they can't check in to let you know I work Thu-Mon so Tue and WED are catch up days though I do check in everyday (I'm in 22 games lol)


HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 14, 2010)

Does this game still need one more or is everyone all set here, I can fill in a role if it is needed, Or I can just watch.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi GM we have a fifth player on the way sorry  but will put you down as an alt to take anyone's place should they drop out. Do you have the rulebooks?? If so you can help with us learning the game if not you can still follow and pipe in with any questions you see in regards to the game. 

So for now you can co-GM with me and let me know if I should explain a rule more or catch any of my many mistakes. Also you could play any NPCs let me know 

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 14, 2010)

It's cool, I don't mind, I do not have a rulebook, but I will play any NPCs you want me to play and also I can try to learn the rules if someone teaches me If I watch a fight that will help. And be an alternate.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2010)

Fight has started and some of the rules are posted in post #2 of the IC thread.

I have an NPC in mind will fill you in on details soon. Until then come watch the fight. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2010)

WEs are still slower, but possible. Next week will generally be slower (children's holidays).


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2010)

NP WD and thanks for the heads up.

OK round one is over Update is complete. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2010)

Regarding 'Stunts': I thought you had to have double on your non dragon dice 

Is there something like AoOs in DragonAge? Could I just use arcane lance in melee or move out of melee and use it?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 15, 2010)

*subscribing*

subscribing to thread


----------



## Phaezen (Jul 15, 2010)

Thought I would drop in and say hello, I will be your 5th player


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome Phaezen, if you haven't already go ahead and put your charcater it the RG, and I will give him a last look over. Since you chose to play an elf I can't put you in the villiage so I may have to put you in the barn LOL. Let me know when your ready and we will see about that.

@WD no AoO in DARP so you may back up and fire as often as you like.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2010)

@rangerjohn, am working on getting the main combat rules copied to notepad for pasting in IC. For now I thought I posted the actions you can take in the IC 2nd post. And all you need do is roll 3d6 and add the bonuses for your weapons (along with action modifiers) to hit your opponents.

I did goof on doubles being important so when you do roll in combat watch for doubles on any of the three dice.

ok everyone should try a round two and let's see what happens 

HM


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 17, 2010)

Since 3 of the Blight Wolves go before Garret, i'm going to wait till they do before deciding what to do.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok WS but remeber I have each one fighting a seperate opponent so you need not worry about what the others are doing yet and just worry about the wolf in front of you. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2010)

IC updated 

Round 2 started

Rules for attacking, healing, and stunts posted.

Have fun all.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2010)

@ rangerjohn's question: Yes doubles only matter on the attack roll and you did roll doubles for that as well as for your damage. 

Roll Lookup - 2,8,2  Dragon Die was 2 

So you will get the pierce armor stunt even though you thought you were getting it from your damage roll. You rolled double 2's there too.

I'm just glad we are playing this online and have time to catch this type of stuff. Around the table it might get passed over.

WD is up but he said it was a holiday this week so we will just wait, any questions about the rules that are posted??

HM


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 21, 2010)

One question: can you stabalise a character, like the dog for instance, without the use of magic, like bandages or something?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2010)

*YEP* that would be the heal action (I think it is minor). I went over board in saying the dogs throat was ripped out but I was remembering at the time that this is a "dark fantasy" RPG. So was getting a little gritty.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm back and will post as soon as possible. Will need a bit time to get up to date in all games.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey gang doing a little catching up here and for this game I am review rules and such. Because remember this game is only a few months old, so I am not the best at it.

First at WD you fixed your numbers in the IC, so thanks I was confused as to where they came from.

Stunts: for anyone with a rule book read over page 61 (Player's Guide) and let me know what you think of the following:

*When choosing which stunts to perform do you pick them before you roll for damage?*

I'm asking because it looks like you should from the way it reads to me.

And it is a new round in the IC you all may post up your actions.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 26, 2010)

Well I do think it says that, however with Pbp you have no way to confirm that, since I could roll both rolls and pick the stunts later.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2010)

That's just it I wanted to be sure of the rule for face to face games. I'm thinking in pbp you would throw it out the window for sure.

Do you think that is how it is to be played then?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> Stunts: for anyone with a rule book read over page 61 (Player's Guide) and let me know what you think of the following:
> 
> ...




Actually, you use stunt points / choose your stunts after the roll. That was my trouble with the system, along with lacking a point buy option. Seems to be a new trend. MRQ2 lets you choose a maneuver (stunt) after rolling a critical...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 26, 2010)

To the moment the combats are fluid enough in my opinion, whether or not it allows some metagaming at choosing the stunts.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't mind you all choosing the best stunt for the situation far from it actually. With the low DEF's for characters and most every monster having an AR to absorb damage. I think it alright to optimize your stunts. Just try and use different ones please so we can see how they all work.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

Just posted my action. What was your question regarding arcane lance?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh sorry WD I think I found that answer myself a couple weeks ago LOL.

I was wondering at your +4 to hit because I thought it was a range attack and should use DEX but it says in the description it is a Magic [Arcane Lance] attack. Meaning when you get to choose your next focus you can add another +2 to this attack.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2010)

Posted actions.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

great just need rangerjohn's action and I can advance the round till it is WarShrikes turn


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 5, 2010)

My action has been posted since last week.  I posted after the recap of the round.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2010)

Whoa did I miss something let me go look, just one of the little things I dislike about pbp.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe your counting your spear attack as round one but that actually happened in the surprise round, and since then your character has attacked twice.

We are now on round 3 and only Falos and Ortrang have actions posted for them.

Sorry for the confusion another little thing I disklike about pbp.

The little things will never out way the good big things though LOL.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump for Warshrike it is your turn in the IC.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Updated the IC and sent Phazen a pm haven't heard from him in a minute. But will continue as his character can come in anytime (I think I only know his character is an elf).

HM


----------



## Phaezen (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is an initial character build

Rolls:
Stats
Background rolls: 1, 2, Reroll

Swapping Communication (13) for Dex (7)
Background - City Elf
Class Rogue

Which should give something like this:

Ortrang, Dwarf Warrior

• Communication (07)->0
• Constitution  (10)->1
• Cunning       (11)->1
• Dexterity     (13)->2+1 City Elf
• Magic         (10)->1
• Perception    (7)->0+1 City Elf
• Strength      (4)->-1
• Willpower     (8)->0

Ability Focus: 
• Dexterity (Stealth)
• Dexterity (Bows)

Languages: Trade Tongue.

Class: Rogue

Health:
25+1+5: 31

Weapon groups:
• Brawling
• Bows
• Light Blades
• Staves

Talents:
• Thievery(Reroll lockpick)

Weapons:
Short Sword: +3 for 1d6+1
SHort Bow: +3 for 1d6+2

Defense:
10+3(dex): 13

Speed: 12+3(dex)- 0(armor): 15

Armor Raiting: 3

Equipment:
• Backpack.
• Traveler’s garb.
• Waterskin.
• Lite Leather armor
• Short Sword
• Short Bow, Quiver, 20 arrows

I still need to roll starting silver and purchase addition gear, I will do that this evening, as well as working on the formatting.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

Character: Errelthan


```
Background: City Elf                      Communication  0
Age:                                      Constitution   1
Gender:                                   Cunning        1
Class/LvL: Rogue/1                        Dexterity      3
Experience: 0                             [stealth,bows]
Speed: 15                                 Magic          1
Defense: 13                               Perception     0
Armor Rating: 3                           Strength      -1
Health: 31                                Willpower      0
Languages: trade tongue
```
 
Class Powers: Weapon Groups - Brawling, Bows, Light Blades, Staves
Rouge's Armor, Backstab

Talents: Thievery(novice)

Equipment:
backpack
traveler's garb
waterskin
light leather armor
short sword
short bow
quiver, 20 arrows

Apperance:
Height:
Weight
Hair color:
Eye Color:
Description:

[sblock=Combat block]
Speed: 15
Defense: 13
Armor: 3
Health: 31


```
Weapon                 Attack Roll   Damage  Range   
shortsword                 -1        1d6+1   ---
shortbow                   +5        1d6+1   16/32yds
```
 
Favorite Stunts: rapid reload, pierce armor [/sblock]

*Here you go I fugured I'd help and check the character at the same time.*

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2010)

Three things needed, for this game.

1) Who is going to carry the broken chain link, or you can put it back in the pouch and on the elf girls belt.

2) Are you ready to continue to town, 

3) And do you take the girl??

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok question #1 is answered, 

Now if I can get one more person to post up they help rangerjohn's character carry the elf girl with them (the cloak she's lying on will make for easy transport) then I will move us forward.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2010)

Falos will not carry her. We got two musclebound warriors.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2010)

Just need a go/no go from everyone to advance this to town.

Is everyone ready?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2010)

Go!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2010)

Go!


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 11, 2010)

Covered this IC, but just to be consistent.  Go!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2010)

24 hour alert till next update so if anyone wants to post up anything before I do this is your chance.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 17, 2010)

bump - for another round of advance test

HM

_


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 18, 2010)

I believe Falryn has already acted this round, so go!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks like Warshrike hasn't been around for the past two weeks and hasn't posted in liek a month so I will work on taking his character out for now.

The elvish girl will make a good NPC and will probably join the party so long as Oratrang doesn't scare her. 

Will advance a little faster now.

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

Do you want to re-recruit?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know WD!?! 

I really need more play time with this system to see if I like it enough to continue the game after. I like the characters, but they could be in any system. I need a better feel for the rules and play and that will only come as we continue.

Any idea when the next box set comes out, that also could be used as a persauder.

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know when the full box will arrive, but have you seen this:

Download the the full open playtest document


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 14, 2010)

Well a week of no posting before the bump and another week after.

It is no problem for me if you all wish to end this experiment. I can't see where this system is better than others out there, and it is hard to learn it when I don't even go over the rulebook except once a month.

I will probably buy the second box set after looking over the link WD sent, but only to really see if it is "improved" or not.

So up to you all I am ready to put this baby to bed, and try again another day.

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2010)

I sometimes just don't know what to do in the game. Perhaps this is more a problem with the pre-made adventures and less the characters and system.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't have a problem with the system perse.  But it is strange how Falryn wound up being the face of the party.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Well this was the thread I was working on right before I got the news that is explained here...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/297614-hm-rolled-1-save.html

And I was about to start a combat but since I won't have access to my books even if I borrow a computer it would be to hard to run. So we have to put this on hold while my stuff is de-bugged and then pick it back up with you four versus 8 villagers. (Hint: they got surprise and a couple good hits this might be a tough fight)

See you all in 23-24 days I hope.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 24, 2010)

Restart scheduled for after the first of the year. I will be writing a "what has gone before" post till then to add in to get us all up to date. And then we will continue with this adventure.

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 26, 2010)

Just lurking here, but following this discussion (at the end at least).

[sblock=my thoughts/comments]But who wants to read those?

Anyway, I like the system, but rolling stats is horrific.  I did a few invisiblecastle rolls, like 24 at a time, and the average number was low.  Likely 10, maybe, but at least a dozen 8s and 7s.  Why any character would leave their home with stats like that, and willingly attack things, makes no sense to me.

Otherwise, I like the system, especially the magic: every spellcaster is one class, but they branch off in seriously different directions depending on build.  I like that a lot.

I'd like to do things with this game, design-wise.  I could see it used for other settings, even my homebrew one.  
[/sblock]

Focusing your questions, HM:  what specific things would you point at about the game that make you question whether you like it or not?

Also:  what differentiates this system with standard D&D/Pathfinder?  At least conceptually.

I have no idea about the source video game, having never played it myself.  I'm just looking at the game.


Thanks for the playtest link!  I think I'll fill out the questionaire and send it in, actually.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey fitd glad to see our playtest for pbp isn't for naught.

On stats a hero is made by his actions and not his abilities.  But yes a player wouldn't probably want ot play a character not at least good in a few areas. But with the system you get to raise a stat (by one) every lvl. So as a character grows so to does his abilities and prowess.

But the game gives me a feel that even if I had a group around the table and playing a couple times a week I wouldn't like it in it's current state. 

1) Creatures are not grouped by any power lvl. I believe the game would want you to adjust how many creatures a party faces based on the lvl of the party. Game is to new to know what is dangerous and what isn't. And when you add the randomness of the dice to the mix a party (or your hulking brute you think will be a "tough fight") may end up on the short end of the stick rather quick.

2) The power stunt chart is another TPK danger. You would think that the doubles rule wouldn't play in to much but it sure seems to me alot of doubles are rolled. It seems to me that perhaps a pool of points per encounter might have been a better way to go. Warriors having more points than mages and so forth.

3) Lack of character growth is a big one for me. Warriors have no options but combat abilities, mages only choose things related to magic. What if you had a woodsman who gained magical abilities (aiming for something like a druid), but you have no way to give him a link to his past. No forester, woods lore, hunting, or anything of that nature.

4) And speaking of lacking - a rogue has three options for talents. Contacts, Stealth, or Lockpicking (I think, my book is somewhere right now, not sure). But the point is that each has it's own requirement and you could end up only able to take one of the three, giving you no choice of options.

5) The mage ability to shot a constant magical bolt I still don't like. Should have been limited in some way. A warrior will run out of arrows so a mage should run out of magical power.

Not sure where the second book will take the game, but I will probabaly buy it just to see. 

It did come up with some good game mechanics and is interesting from a let's try and see point of view. But as I delve deeper I am still a D&D guy.

Please join in any discussions here And if you have the books keep an eye out for any mistakes on my part plz.

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 27, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Hey fitd glad to see our playtest for pbp isn't for naught.
> 
> On stats a hero is made by his actions and not his abilities.  But yes a player wouldn't probably want ot play a character not at least good in a few areas. But with the system you get to raise a stat (by one) every lvl. So as a character grows so to does his abilities and prowess.




Forgot about that.  That's not so bad, then, if the characters start off with some strong points first that can be improved.  Using the points to compensate for severe limitations isn't fun.  Check out the point-buy option in the playtest, though.



> But the game gives me a feel that even if I had a group around the table and playing a couple times a week I wouldn't like it in it's current state.
> 
> 1) Creatures are not grouped by any power lvl. I believe the game would want you to adjust how many creatures a party faces based on the lvl of the party. Game is to new to know what is dangerous and what isn't. And when you add the randomness of the dice to the mix a party (or your hulking brute you think will be a "tough fight") may end up on the short end of the stick rather quick.




I think as a GM I need to look at monsters and just check for bonus-to-DC balance, the 55% rule.  With random stats, yeah, you'll always have that: you don't have math to work with when it's all a variable.

There is the fun of thinking outside the box with weak characters (ie: get the oil and explode the ogre).  I like that for pick-up games.



> 2) The power stunt chart is another TPK danger. You would think that the doubles rule wouldn't play in to much but it sure seems to me alot of doubles are rolled. It seems to me that perhaps a pool of points per encounter might have been a better way to go. Warriors having more points than mages and so forth.
> 
> 3) Lack of character growth is a big one for me. Warriors have no options but combat abilities, mages only choose things related to magic. What if you had a woodsman who gained magical abilities (aiming for something like a druid), but you have no way to give him a link to his past. No forester, woods lore, hunting, or anything of that nature.



You don't think the focuses cover that?  Talents could be designed to work that in.  

And the foundation is able to be built upon, I think.  Multi-classing I don't recall, but it looks like it could solve some issues like that.  Mostly it's a dearth of options that need to be designed.  It's not a complete game; also, it's based on a license, which is limited no matter how great.




> 4) And speaking of lacking - a rogue has three options for talents. Contacts, Stealth, or Lockpicking (I think, my book is somewhere right now, not sure). But the point is that each has it's own requirement and you could end up only able to take one of the three, giving you no choice of options.



Yeah, I think everyone lacks talents.  They should be every level, I think.  Mages can't do more than focus on one school of magic, really.  

This is the first 5 levels, but I think the next levels should increase this stuff.

Then again: are they trying to simulate game play?




> 5) The mage ability to shot a constant magical bolt I still don't like. Should have been limited in some way. A warrior will run out of arrows so a mage should run out of magical power.



I like it.  I think they need their staves or wands (can't recall).  Regardless, mages have a hard life in the game, with low armor and weapons, hp and even athletic ability.  As a thinker surrounded by fairly brusk beefy people a lot of the time, I understand the need to be able to zap people with the awesome power of my mind (!)
    The damage isn't that great, but it frees them to choose non-combat spells; which means more RP and weird problem-solving moments in-game.
     And, if they run out of juice, they don't become a backup crossbow fighter.  

Maybe houserule:  once they're out of Mana/spell energy, they can't use the arcane bolt.


I read the playtest over.  I recall they have a point-buy to cover the stats, which is a huge help.  I suggest they do a standard array, arrange to choice as well.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess a bump is in order it has been two weeks.

Another two and I will have to call this game dead. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm the only one who posted initiative...

[MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION], [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], where are you?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm here, just trying to adapt to Canada, and also with some power output problems!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 21, 2011)

Really having trouble posting to the new boards.  This my 3rd attempt at this post.  The IC thread dropped so low that I forgot about it.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry everyone but I am going to close this game. 

It has stalled out. Maybe when I see the next DARP set I will look into doing this again.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2011)

Noted. Please reserve me a spot, if you do another DARPG later.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

You are at the Top of the List WD  Top of the List.

HM


----------

